
Sidecar in iPadOS 13 and macOS Catalina - angrygoat
https://www.macstories.net/stories/sidecar-in-ios-13-and-macos-catalina-working-seamlessly-between-an-ipad-and-mac/
======
mjlee
> Sidecar supports iMac 27” (Late 2015) or newer, MacBook Pro (2016) or newer,
> Mac mini (2018), Mac Pro (2019), MacBook Air (2018), [and] MacBook (Early
> 2016 or newer).

i.e. Only MacBooks with the butterfly keyboard :(

